# Luc Brewaeys (1959-2015)



## ganio (Dec 25, 2015)

> On 18 December, the Belgian composer Luc Brewaeys succumbed to cancer at the age of fifty-six. A leading composer of his generation, Brewaeys was awarded numerous prizes for his compositions.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


More information about Brewaeys: http://www.matrix-new-music.be/en/composer/brewaeys-luc-1959

I assisted to the première of Cardhu at the Transit Festival in 2008. A performance of this work can be found here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/spectra-ensemble-1%2Fbrewaeys-luc-cardhu-live

This piece and his music in general are not my cup of tea, but I just thought it deserved a thread.

Brewaeys is also remembered for having orchestrated the Preludes of Debussy: http://www.lucbrewaeys.com/html/werken/Preludes.html 
(There exists another orchestration by Colin Matthews.)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I was not familiar with Brewaeys before now, rather liking _Cardhu_. Thanks for sharing.


----------

